# another miracle



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

hello ladies, i just wanted to post this to give all of you hope!
after 7 goes of ivf we were blessed with our beautiful daughter, who is now 17 months old! we had talked about more ivf to give her a sibling but each conversation resulted in deciding we were so blessed with her that we wldn't put ourselves thru the pain, stress, ( all the emotions) of ivf .so when i missed my period we were slightly in shock. having had regular 28 day cycle for as long as o remember, i knew i was pregnant immediatly! we did test BFP!!! we went to early pregnant unit at hosp. to check it wasn't eptopic as my tubes are severely damaged!!! we saw a heart beat in the right place!!! we had done it naturally!!! our second little miracle!!!! so now 11 weeks pregnant and bump emerging i thought i just better post this to give all you ladies hope!!!!
wishing you all luck
peg xxx


----------

